# Pic of my pretty blue dragon Betta.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share a pic of my new boy coming in for breeding. I have a very lonely black/blue dragon female that is full of eggs, so I bought her a boyfriend. 

This is my new Fall project.
My goal is to breed him to get more solid blue dragon bodies with black finnage. The female is almost all black with a slight blue sheen but dragon body, so all offspring will be dragon scaled in some shade of blue with or without black edges.

This male has the solid blue dragon scaled body and covered head, which I like. I have only seen 1 other blue dragon with black fins like this one and I owned him. I named him "Samurai"


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

He's a handsome fella. Good luck. Can't wait to see the offspring.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Scot he's a real beauty for sure. I will be starting the week after Octoberfish, he doesn't arrive until then, and I have to condition him for breeding first.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Thanks Scot he's a real beauty for sure. I will be starting the week after Octoberfish, he doesn't arrive until then, and I have to condition him for breeding first.


Really nice looking fish. I hope all goes as planned.
Where do you source your betta's by chance? i've been researching a bit online because of the wider selection but not sure which online retailers to trust.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I buy all of my Bettas off aquabid.com I know a lot of the Breeders some are good to deal with and some not so good.

Buying a Betta from Thailand is problematic. As I explained to another member on here, once you win a bid you are obligated to pay the Seller for that Betta and whether it arrives in good health or undamaged its a done deal! No refunds. Also a Betta that has gone thru shipping like this can die after you have picked it up from the transhipper, and he's not responsible either, that's just your hard luck! I lost one 2 days after I picked it up...no refund on all the money I spent.

IF you are truly interested in doing this I can give you more info and costs associated with getting one if you pm me. 

Most Bettas will cost you around $45-50+ in total once you've got them here. You have to pick them up yourself from the transhipper....he doesn't deliver! If you cant, then you have additional shipping costs on top.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> I buy all of my Bettas off aquabid.com I know a lot of the Breeders some are good to deal with and some not so good.
> 
> Buying a Betta from Thailand is problematic. As I explained to another member on here, once you win a bid you are obligated to pay the Seller for that Betta and whether it arrives in good health or undamaged its a done deal! No refunds. Also a Betta that has gone thru shipping like this can die after you have picked it up from the transhipper, and he's not responsible either, that's just your hard luck! I lost one 2 days after I picked it up...no refund on all the money I spent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great answer. i'll remember it when i get closer to buying one.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's one of the girls I have for him to play with.

Now this gal is something special....opaque white is extremely hard to find in Bettas, as most whites have another color bleed through after a period of time (aka those nice white HMs you see advertised)

Opaque white is a combination of several layers of white, which do NOT bleed another color thru, the pinkish tone you see is just her skin underneath, not another color which would show in the fin areas. She almost looks like a dragon gened betta, but she's not, just very very white
body covering.

I have seen maybe one or two males over the last 4 years, but never a female, so when I found her I just had to grab her up.....pricey but worth it.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW...some really nice fish!! You make me want to get a betta now!! LOL If you breed these, I may have to pick one up then.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update on the breeding below.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Update on the Blue Dragon HMs.
I put the 2 blue dragons together on Friday and all went as planned, he was such a sweetheart, didn't even chase the female or nip her, and she sidled right up next to him and tried to cuddle him  right off the bat!

Before I could even get a piece of Styrofoam in the tank they were wrapping around one another....this went on for hours!  Finally around 9pm I noticed he was alone under the Styrofoam and she was in the plants, so I quickly scooped her up and put her in the other side of the tank (not a nip or tear on her the fins were perfect)

I am using a totally different method of breeding this time to see how it transpires. Ive got both of them in my planted 15 gallon tank, put a divider in 1/3 of it and left the other 2/3 open.

I have a lot of biofilm in this tank (used to house my shrimps) and its well planted with fluffy types such as cabomba and another fan shaped plant.

On Sunday I noticed he was going up and down so I figured he had babies in there, yet I couldn't see any tails hanging down. Today I moved the Styrofoam a bit and inadvertently shook some babies loose....he was after them like a shot and back up into the nest they went.

He's very attentive and I feed him each morning and night away from the nest so that he's not hungry ( a lot of daddies get hungry while watching the nest and some snack on the fry  ) so to eliminate this urge I feed them.

Im not sure how this is all going to work out yet, but I am trying something new, so will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here is pic of the female I used. Because she carries the marble gene, she has now got a lot more blue on her body, with only the white on the fins.
she is a very pretty gal.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

These updates are educational _and_ cute. XD

I can't wait to see what the fry will look like when they're a bit older! Especially the potential offspring from the blue dragon boy and all-white female.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks.
Actually I sold all of the remaining Bettas except one mustard gas HM female a black/blue dragon female and the blue marble dragon female above. I felt the blue marble dragon was the better choice for this male, as the blue/black dragon female didn't seem to be interested in any of the males.

I kept my Copper Tiger male and the Blue Dragon male for breeding.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Always such a treat seeing your fish pics and reading your posts. I've learned so much from you Anna. Best of luck with this latest project. That white female is truly a stunner, and the blue boy too.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So update....I did have fry born, but haven't seen them since.

Looks like the experiment of hatching inside a planted tank didn't work out so
well.

I will try them next week in the smaller bare bottom tank that I usually use.

At least I know these 2 like one another and are still interested as he keeps flaring at her and she keeps watching him


----------

